# last min. cancelation on snapper trip



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking for two to fish out of ssm this saturday. Plan to hit the spot, limit on snapper and then troll and fish weed lines. It is a must that we meet prior to fishing, last thing i want is to be stuck out all day with a couple of yahoos. I live in NW Houston so if any one is interested pm me your number. We fish a 29' Blackfin CC with twin 225's Last weekend last weekend's fuel cost was about 100 gals @3.75

Allan


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey Allen,
We'd talked a bit a few weeks ago and was down in galveston/Houston last weekend but didn't gets chance to call you. I might be headed down again this weekend so if possible we could meet up


----------



## Mr.Croaker (May 24, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## capnD (Jul 11, 2011)

PM sent


----------

